# EMS resume



## jshal (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm applying to the NYC hospitals (not FDNY) How does one write a great ems resume. Like. How the **** do I seriously describe this job with out sounding too "I save lives" or on the other hand, too "I'm a taxi driver" 

I do private txp in the 5 boroughs and 911 vollie in bed stuy, Brooklyn. High volume of trauma calls on the vollie side. 

Can a kind soul with similar experience copy and paste their resume or give me some tips please?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 12, 2016)

jshal said:


> I'm applying to the NYC hospitals (not FDNY) How does one write a great ems resume. Like. How the **** do I seriously describe this job with out sounding too "I save lives" or on the other hand, too "I'm a taxi driver"
> 
> I do private txp in the 5 boroughs and 911 vollie in bed stuy, Brooklyn. High volume of trauma calls on the vollie side.
> 
> Can a kind soul with similar experience copy and paste their resume or give me some tips please?


Lol, copy and paste? No.

Research resume formats (there are tons out there), pick one you like, and be honest. Done.


----------



## oliver ruth (Sep 18, 2016)

try and look for a professional resume writer he will do the job for you


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 18, 2016)

oliver ruth said:


> try and look for a professional resume writer he will do the job for you


Lol, seriously?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

A resume is easy to write and with the resources available on the interwebs, shouldn't take longer than 20 minutes.


----------



## wtferick (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice and simple. 

Do not ever use the basic font as you would with an essay, etc. 

Make sure to state the company/department.
(Title: EMT/Paramedic) which ever applies to your cert. No more then that. You want to speak about what you do. If anything they already have an idea of what you do In general. 

Hobbies/skills
These will get your conversation going and will actually help you relax and open up to the interviewer when the time comes.

Education aswell should be included.

And of course, use resume paper!

Best of luck! 

(Maybe ask your provider if they would help you with a resume)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 21, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Nice and simple.
> 
> Do not ever use the basic font as you would with an essay, etc.
> 
> ...


So no comic sans?


----------



## wtferick (Sep 21, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> So no comic sans?


I wouldn't mind.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 22, 2016)

oliver ruth said:


> try and look for a professional resume writer he will do the job for you


or you can pay me $100, and I will write it for you.  I do write them for people on the side....

Couple free tips:
1) Resume paper is generally a waste of money. If you have extra money to waste, buy some and keep it until you go to an interview.  but in general no one cares.

2) If you are a volunteer EMT in BedStuy, make sure you list that on your resume as you would any other employer.

3) Say what you did.  This is how one of my former coworkers described his responsibilities as an EMT and Special Operations Technician:
" Delivery of focused patient care in a dense, highly volatile urban environment, as part of one the  busiest, most comprehensive EMS systems worldwide

 Providing a wide range of emergency services to a culturally and socially diverse range of sick and injured patients including pre-hospital medical care, technical rescue and HAZMAT  response,   emergency communications, state-wide MCI/Large Scale Incident response"

4) there are 100 applicants for that one position, why should a hiring manager interview you?  what sets you apart from everyone else?  

5) basic fonts are not only encouraged, they are required.  Don't include images.  If you go too fancy, the Resume scanning software will fill your resume in the circular storage bin.  Also, when you submit a resume via an electronic system, it should be a word doc.  if you ever email it to an individual, send it as a PDF.

6) Hobbies are nice, but not needed on the resume, because no one cares.  Skills that are relevant to the job should go on your resume.  You may be asked about your hobbies in an interview.

7) find someone's EMS resume that you like, and ask them to email it to you in a word.  than change the wording to fit your experience.  don't reinvent the wheel


----------



## NysEms2117 (Sep 22, 2016)

Just think about the process of getting hired. Whats on your resume is all well and good, but IN MY EXPERIENCE a resume is to get you into that seat, across from the person with the big desk and shiny badge. Once your in that seat, then it is your time to "explain yourself". You want to separate yourself from the pack, any good skills or hobbies you have, also if it requires character references(most do) PICK GOOD REFERENCES. It is 2016, i say this on here a lot but its not what you know(or what you can write on paper, Its who you know). I would thank @DrParasite a lot, he just told you how to do your resume in 7 steps.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 24, 2016)

jshal said:


> I'm applying to the NYC hospitals (not FDNY) How does one write a great ems resume. Like. How the **** do I seriously describe this job with out sounding too "I save lives" or on the other hand, too "I'm a taxi driver"
> 
> I do private txp in the 5 boroughs and 911 vollie in bed stuy, Brooklyn. High volume of trauma calls on the vollie side.
> 
> Can a kind soul with similar experience copy and paste their resume or give me some tips please?



Another free tip:

HR people go over proverbial heaps of resumes in the pre-screening. The entire purpose of it is to sift through the BS and determine whether the candidate actually deserves any measure of attention. The entire purpose of a resume is for an applicant, to look interesting/intriguing enough to warrant an email/phone call. If your resume isn't organized and/or written in an appropriate format, it'll take a very short trip from the desk to a trash bin.

Internet is an interesting thing, you can find nearly anything on any subject online. Do you know how to define search parameters on, say, Google ?


----------



## ROD24 (Sep 26, 2016)

hi, 
I was wondering if anyone here is down to help a brother out and check out (critique) my resume. I think it's ready to be posted with a couple of job search engines but, I'm not so sure as this is my first EMS resume. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 26, 2016)

You want a brother review or an employer review? If the latter, send my way.

Just be careful what you ask for, you just may get it.


----------



## ROD24 (Sep 26, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> You want a brother review or an employer review? If the latter, send my way.
> 
> Just be careful what you ask for, you just may get it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good to go,  I'll send it once I'm home.  Thanks for the help


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 3, 2016)

You must live very far away....as of Oct 3, you still are not home.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Oct 3, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> You must live very far away....as of Oct 3, you still are not home.


Cross "follow through" off the list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 3, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> You want a brother review or an employer review? If the latter, send my way.
> 
> Just be careful what you ask for, you just may get it.


May I?  Need somebody to review before I send to Uncle Sam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 3, 2016)

My door is always open for resume reviews.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Oct 3, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> My door is always open for resume reviews.


thank you. I will send on lunch break ~~1 hour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 3, 2016)

Starting my clock...


----------

